# Mongoose



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Anyone keep any mongoose species?


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

New world exotics have some dwarves in and it got me looking into them, I did a quick search on here and some info is found but not much.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Have to agree, definitely not a lot of info on Helogale Parvula out there.

New World Exotics are not far from me.. may have to go and have a look.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

They'd be cool but (please don't shoot me) are they not really not just a more aggressvive ferret at the end of the day?

Not sure I could justify spending £500 on one? 

I just don't know, thats the problem with looking at stuff on the net, its hard to make an informative point of view on them.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol2: yes, they are definitely not a animal for cuddling... more one you would get enjoyment from observing I would say.


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

Turtle Jo said:


> :lol2: yes, they are definitely not a animal for cuddling... more one you would get enjoyment from observing I would say.


Some do look ok to handle and fuss but not the norm.

Yep certainly something to watch, maybe lob in a rubber snake every so often.

:lol2:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Meerkats are Mongooses! There are a small handful of members on here who have them!


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> Meerkats are Mongooses! There are a small handful of members on here who have them!


Yes I realise that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:

Would be interested to know if anyone is keeping any of the other species though...

Actually... a question for Meerkat keepers... do you keep then naturally in family groups, or singulary as a 'household' pet?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Turtle Jo said:


> Yes I realise that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Would be interested to know if anyone is keeping any of the other species though...
> 
> Actually... a question for Meerkat keepers... do you keep then naturally in family groups, or singulary as a 'household' pet?


Sorry :blush: Many people do not know that Meerkats are members of the Mongoose family.

I know Neil (Kodikira) on here who has Dwarf Mongooses.

Most keepers of Meerkats keep them as a mob, or at least have 2 Meerkats.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> Sorry :blush:


S'ok, will let you off :cheers:

I have spoken to Neil before about Dwarfs...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Whosthedaddy said:


> They'd be cool but (please don't shoot me) are they not really not just a more aggressvive ferret at the end of the day?
> 
> Not sure I could justify spending £500 on one?
> 
> I just don't know, thats the problem with looking at stuff on the net, its hard to make an informative point of view on them.


just been to new world, and you get two midget mongooses for £550.
they were rather cute and great to watch.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Turtle Jo said:


> S'ok, will let you off :cheers:
> 
> I have spoken to Neil before about Dwarfs...


Thanks hun!

There is also a member, a newbie who lives not in the UK, who has a Yellow Mongoose living in their home. Search this section & Im sure you'll fine the thread. Some very cute pics in it! :flrt:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> Thanks hun!
> 
> There is also a member, a newbie who lives not in the UK, who has a Yellow Mongoose living in their home. Search this section & Im sure you'll fine the thread. Some very cute pics in it! :flrt:


Yes! I remember the post... that was one cute lil mongoose! :2thumb:


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

pigglywiggly said:


> just been to new world, and you get two midget mongooses for £550.
> they were rather cute and great to watch.


I don't think that's too bad a price :blush:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Turtle Jo said:


> Yes! I remember the post... that was one cute lil mongoose! :2thumb:


It was! 

I only know of Meerkats, Dwarf Mongooses, & now that Yellow mongoose being kept by people on here. I bet someone somewhere has Banded Mongooses too.


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Zoo-Man said:


> It was!
> 
> I only know of Meerkats, Dwarf Mongooses, & now that Yellow mongoose being kept by people on here. I bet someone somewhere has Banded Mongooses too.


Did you ever see that TV program, it's also been released on DVD - 'Banded Brothers' about a family of Banded Mongoose... very interesting... a bit like Meerkat Manor but maybe a little more serious....


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

Turtle Jo said:


> I don't think that's too bad a price :blush:


i thought they were reasonably priced too :blush: think they feast on fingers though.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Turtle Jo said:


> Did you ever see that TV program, it's also been released on DVD - 'Banded Brothers' about a family of Banded Mongoose... very interesting... a bit like Meerkat Manor but maybe a little more serious....


Yes, I saw that. It was very good. Mind you , Meerkat Manor takes some beating!


----------



## Whosthedaddy (Nov 29, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> just been to new world, and you get two midget mongooses for £550.
> they were rather cute and great to watch.


Excellent, what no pics. Pfft much help you eh?

:lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

lol.
next time i go on a road trip i`ll take the camera

they had quite orangy faces and were really vocal with each other.


----------



## kodakira (Jul 11, 2008)

Turtle Jo said:


> Yes I realise that :Na_Na_Na_Na::lol2:
> 
> Actually... a question for Meerkat keepers... do you keep then naturally in family groups, or singulary as a 'household' pet?


Hi 

We keep them as natural as possible in a group

Best Wishes

Neil


----------

